# KA24DE Altima Nitrous Installation Help Please!!



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm installing a nitrous system onto my 2000 Altima soon and I need help on what I'm gonna need. I have a full bottle already and I need to buy the hoses, solenoids and that junk, but I don't know exactly what I need and what needs to go where. If anyone has suggestions and advice it will help greatly.

My whole ideal setup is to be able to have a type of small tank with a pressure guage sitting in the cab where I have a certain amount of nitrous stored all the time and when I'm ready to hit it I just hit the button and it automatically fills up for the next shot.
A single nozzle system would be ideal right now.

Like I said, I have no prior experience with nitrous and I don't know what I need. Please help anyone!!!


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

go to NOS website and they should have an instalation kit with everything needed


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Check out this link, it may help you. Keep us posted.

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=31


----------

